# Wallpaper help:(



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm trying to set this as a wallpaper but I always get this issue.







is there a way to set the wallpaper without going through this?


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I found out how to do it never mind guys 

•_•


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Please share your solutions so others can find it here instead of creating a new thread. I'd like to know how you did it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

zwade01 said:


> Please share your solutions so others can find it here instead of creating a new thread. I'd like to know how you did it!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


^ that.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Okay well this is using apex launcher

•_•


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

What rom/theme is that?


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, worked on Apex for me as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Wallpaper Wizardrii also does kinda the same thing.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

You could just through that wallpaper on top of a 1440x1280 image if your not using wallpaper scrolling.

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Here the theme: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flow.theme.flow
ROM: is http://codenameandroid.com/forum/
•_•


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

Well i would try this

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

